# Deutsche Anpassungen fuer Gentoo (Dokumentation usw.)

## holler

Hallo,

ich hab bei berliOS ein Projekt namens gentoo-deutsch aufgemacht, das bei der Koordination der Arbeiten an deutschen Dokumentationen usw.

hilfreich sein soll.

Schauts euch einfach mal an:

http://gentoo-deutsch.berlios.de/

Alexander

----------

## Scandium

Sehr interessant sag ich nur  :Wink: 

Hoffentlich finden sich noch einige die dabei mitmachen  :Smile: 

----------

## Beforegod

Solche Projekte wurden schon oft gestartet..

allerdings wurde as ganze nach ein paar wochen wieder verworfen..

Ich wünsche Dir viel Glück und das das Projekt endlich mal durchgeführt wird!

----------

## citizen428

So, wie in diesem Topic angekündigt hab ich am Wochenende mal damit begonnen das Installdoc zu übersetzen. 

Weit bin ich noch nicht gekommen (Abschnitt 1), hab im Moment ziemlich viel Streß. Der sollte aber morgen vorbei sein (zumindest für's Erste), dann werde ich der Übersetzung mehr Zeit widmen können. Ich registrier mich dann heute im Lauf des Tages noch dort.  :Smile: 

----------

## holler

Ich habe dort inzwischen auch 2 Maillinglisten erstellt, die -dev ist zur Kommunikation und in der -cvs werden (demnächst) die Neuigkeiten des

cvs verschickt.

NB: nur keine Scheu die Web-Seiten zu erweitern. Ich habe das so eingerichtet, das Änderungen im CVS-Verzeichnis www-berlios sofort angezeigt werden sollten. Ich hoffe das nutzt niemand aus um die Seiten irgendwie zu verunstalten. Und wenn ich mal dazu komme, werde ich versuchen aus den xml-Teilen auch mit jedem commit eine entsprechende HTML-Seite zu erstellen. 

Alexander

----------

## moscher

btw schaut mal bei www.gentoo-de.org vorbei, is zwar noch nich ganz fertig, wird aber noch  :Wink:  hoff ich mal

----------

## citizen428

@moscher: [img:de131171df]http://www.cargal.org/forums/images/smiles/thumbsup.gif[/img:de131171df]

@all:

Die Übersetzung läuft soweit ganz gut, ich hab bis jetzt die ersten 4 Kapitel gemacht und bin grade beim Fünften. Danach sollte es dann etwas schneller gehen weil weniger Text und mehr Codelistings vorkommen.

----------

